# xx oo xxooo x oooxx oo xx Hugs and kisses = Αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

«Τι είναι αυτά τα x και τα ο που μου έστειλαν στο κάτω μέρος ενός γράμματος;» με ρώτησε φίλος που δεν ξέρει τις λεπτομέρειες της αγγλικής. Του εξήγησα. «Αλλά» του είπα «δεν ξέρω από πού βγήκαν. Θα μάθω και θα σου πω».

Έμαθα (ό,τι έμαθα) από κάποιες δημοσιεύσεις σαν τις παρακάτω:

*Hugs and kisses* or *xoxo* is a term used for expressing affection or good friendship at the end of a written letter, email or SMS text message. The common custom of placing X's on envelopes, notes and at the bottom of letters to mean kisses dates back to the Middle Ages, when a Christian cross was drawn on documents or letters to mean sincerity, faith, and honesty. A kiss was then placed upon the cross, by the signer as a display of their sworn oath. It was also used in early Christian history as much of a display of the same. Since most of the common people were unable to read or write, the 'X' was placed on documents, and a kiss placed upon it as a show of their sincerity. The Chi Rho, often represented with the letter 'X', was also used as a holy symbol throughout Christian history as it represented the Greek word for Christ _ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ_; this gave rise to the practice of using the letter 'X', which was then kissed in this tradition of displaying a sacred oath.

The 'O' is of North American descent; no one really seems to know how it was started. It has been said that when arriving to the US, Jewish immigrants would use an 'O' on documents, not using the sign of the cross, and shopkeepers would often use an 'O' when signing documents, in place of an 'X'. Perhaps now it is used as the 'O' being rounded represents arms encircling another, as in an embrace. 'X' is used to signify a kiss and 'O' is used to signify a hug. The use of 'X' to signify a kiss dates back to as early as 1765.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugs_and_kisses

Επίσης:
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=450133


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIkUiD8N81k


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Του εξήγησα επίσης ότι αυτό το _xoxo_ είναι βραχυγραφία και ότι μάλλον διαβάζεται «hugs and kisses» και όχι ζόου-ζόου. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Του εξήγησα επίσης ότι αυτό το _xoxo_ είναι βραχυγραφία και ότι μάλλον διαβάζεται «hugs and kisses» και όχι ζόου-ζόου. :)



Διαβάζεται εξ οου εξ οου (απέξωου απέξωου)  :devil::inno:


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

That, too.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι >< δηλαδή γραφική παράσταση δυο ατόμων που φιλιούνται (ατόμων με ράμφος, προφανώς)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι >< δηλαδή γραφική παράσταση δυο ατόμων που φιλιούνται (ατόμων με ράμφος, προφανώς)



Χμφφφ! :lol: Ευτυχώς είχα τελειώσει τον καφέ μου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι >< δηλαδή γραφική παράσταση δυο ατόμων που φιλιούνται (ατόμων με ράμφος, προφανώς)



Εγώ σκέφτηκα αυτό:


----------

